# Cheese during elimination?



## Morgan_the_Tiger (Dec 22, 2012)

Hi everyone!

I'm brand new to this forum. I'm starting myself on the FODMAP elimination phase after much research and a history of failed diet changes to try and help my IBS.

I'm confused about some aspects of the elimination diet and I'm taking the approach of being safe rather than sorry, so avoiding any questionable foods or ingredients. However, I know that cow's milk is a no no for elimination (as the diet is trying to discern if you're reactive to lactose) yet I see some cheeses on the list of foods that are okay. Any clarification on this? I bought almond milk for my milk replacement, but I noticed my husband's mozzarella sticks are technically on the okay food list...confusion!

For reference, here is one of my sources: http://lowfodmapsdiet.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/15_Minute_Low-FODMAP_Diet_Jumpstart_Kit.pdf

Thanks for any help!

Morgan


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Cheeses, especially aged cheeses has almost no lactose left. The bacteria that turn the milk to cheese and age the cheese eat all the lactose.


----------



## Morgan_the_Tiger (Dec 22, 2012)

Thanks! So they should be safe during the elimination phase?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

If they are on the safe to eat lists then I would suppose they are safe to eat.

Unless you think you are allergic to milk protein then you should never eat cheese no matter what diet you are on.

Milk protein allergies are completely different from lactose intolerance.

Generally hard or aged cheeses are safe for people with lactose intolerance, but if you wanna be extra careful you could avoid it during a couple of weeks for an elimination diet then add it back in, but that doesn't seem to be what the experts are recommending.


----------



## Morgan_the_Tiger (Dec 22, 2012)

Thanks so much. I think I will avoid it altogether during this phase just to be sure.


----------



## k-la (Jul 20, 2013)

Hi Morgan. I am planning to start the FODMAPS diet and am interested to know if you had success with it. Thanks


----------

